# machinists chest (comp entry)



## StevieB (25 May 2007)

Well the rules of the comp for design and build say we need to submit preliminary sketches / ideas by 31st May. Since I am away at a conference next week for work I am posting mine now  

I am designing, and hoping to build, a machinists chest. I am aiming for a pair of doors to be inset into the front of the chest to open outwards to reveal the drawers. The chest will probably be in maple (since I have some) and contain veneered panels to the doors and the sides/back with a plain maple top and base. I am not sure yet whether to inset the panels or try and fit them flush, or inset on the doors and flush on the case sides and back. Overall dimensions are approximately 500mm wide x 250mm deep x 250mm high, although this may change slightly. My big concern at the moment is the handles on the drawers since the doors are inset into the frame - I do not want to lose much of the 250mm depth so ither this will have to increase or I will have to design inset drawer handles. Open and closed perspectives sketches look like this:












Because the comp has rules I have also included front side and top sketches as required, although its essentially a box!






The size has been calculated partly from a net trawl to find the size of Gerstner chests and partly from the veneer I have been able to source, limiting the veneer panel sizes to approx 200mm wide. I came across this flame maple veneer and though it would be great on the door fronts






but then also saw this walnut veneer and like that too - possibly the door backs if I trim the internal dividers in walnut as well?






Maybe that will be too much, I am not that experienced in veneering so will have to have a play and see. I also saw this fiddleback sycamore and wondered if it would look OK on the sides and back if trimmed with a black band/border






It may all look hideous of course and completely change before the build comp!

I have never attempted anything this complicated before and I am definately setting myself up to fail here (even if I have the time to make it) but I am going to try. The other thing I have not fully worked out yet is the joinery, partciularly with the case sides and top/base. Not sure dovetails are going to look good on a frame and stile construction (although if I flush fit the veneer panels they might). I might build a slip case inside the Maple frame of 6mm birch ply finger jointed, trim this in Walnut on the front face (if 6mm is not too thin for this) and half lap or butt joint the outer case of Maple. This should be strong enough as it will be bound to the inner ply slip case.

The inner drawers I hope to build of Maple with Walnut drawer fronts dovetailed to them. Not sure if this is going to be a problem with wood movement but I want to try in Maple first then use birch ply as a last resort if the Maple is not suitable.

Can the comp judges confirm this is fine for an intermediate sketch submission please? If you want measurements or better accurate drawings then I will need to get them up before the end of the weekend!

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## StevieB (25 May 2007)

*sigh* could a mod move this to the design section please. I posted it to the wrong section. :roll: 

Ta!

Steve.


----------



## DaveL (26 May 2007)

Moved as requested.


----------



## Chris Knight (26 May 2007)

Steve,
Good on you! This is mighty fine as an intermediate submission.


----------

